# Mariah Carey verlobt



## stuftuf (23 Jan. 2016)

Mariah will es noch einmal wissen und hat sich verlobt. Wenn ich mir den Kerl so ansehe, glaube ich wirklich, dass Geld sexy macht 

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/leute/mariah-carey-verlobung-mit-james-packer-a-1073296.html


----------



## leonecapone (28 Feb. 2016)

Top frau


----------



## LuigiHallodri (7 März 2016)

Mit ´nem riesigen Verlobungsklunker!
Aber jetzt hat sie schon Aua im Arm weil er soo schwer ist! happy010


----------

